# How to configure ADSL router (semindia) for Airtel Broadband



## kriplani (Jan 5, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I use Airtel Broadband in Mumbai.  The router provided by them is ADSL router (Beetel) and does not support WiFi connections.

I would like to use my airtel broadband connection for tablet/ laptop and have got a spare semindia wifi router.  However, I am not able to configure the router for getting airtel broadband.  Request learned members to provide guidance on how to configure semindia router to get internet connection on my desktop as well as through Wifi.

I tried the setup wizard, but was unsuccessful.

regards,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2013)

lots of guides available for bsnl on net.use any one with just 1 change.enter vpi value as 1 instead of 0 & vci value as 32 instead of 35.
some useful guides by just4kix,try no.10 with the change mentioned above.
All my useful articles and guides


----------



## kriplani (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info whitestar.  Went through some of the articles, but was not able to find answer for my problem.
Request you and other members to provide help on how to configure Airtel Broadband (mumbai) on Semindia Router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2013)

login into your beetel modem.click on WAN from the options on the left.select type of connection as bridge & if it asks for values then enter vpi=1 & vci=32.before doing this note down your airtel user id/password.after doing this remove the modem & connect router.use the guides to get a basic idea.you need to select in wifi router connection type as pppoe & enter your airtel user id/pass.now in router network/lan settings change local ip/home address of router from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.2.1.in dhcp setting(also usually under network/lan settings) set starting ip address as 192.168.2.2 & set no. of users/ip pool count to 50.save & reboot.now connect modem to telephone line & connect router WAN port(not LAN port) to any of the modem LAN port & it should work.


----------



## kriplani (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks whitestar.  Got it up and running.  All the while, I was entering a wrong password of my airtel id;  called airtel customer care and got the right password.  Now up and running.
Thanks


----------



## indro (Oct 25, 2016)

The Setup is easy, even though you need to call the Airtel Tech Support to get the username and password. See this post for the setup by step process. How to Setup Dlink DSL 2730 U Router for Airtel Broadban


----------

